# Help My Eyelids!!!



## miss_lacey (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is my dilema;
Everytime i put on eyeshadow, it looks super cakey.... i can blend till my little heart is content and it still looks horrible on my skin. Its like the texture on my eyelids suck for makeup or something. And iv noticed that where i have plucked/waxed my eyebrows that there are super big pores that the hair folical came out of. Does anyone know what i can do for this? PLEASE im pretty much desperate. lol


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 25, 2009)

Have you tried using an eyeshadow base? That would give you a good surface for eyeshadow!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2009)

or maybe you are applying too much shadow? if it looks cakey then lightly spray some fix + on your face to take away the cakey look.

as for the larger pores i get that sometimes from when my brows have been waxed - i tend to stay away from sparkly / frosty highlight colours when the pores are larger because this draws attention to them. after a few days my pores seem back to normal though.


----------



## nikkic (Nov 25, 2009)

I gently, gently, gently exfoliate with baking soda and water. 

Could the lotion or foundation you're using be causing it?  Are you putting too much primer on?  Or maybe try a primer if you're not using one.   I would exfoliate and then put a primer on bare skin.  See if that helps.


----------

